# LB10SFJ very NSFW swears and tantrums



## glenn forger (31 May 2015)

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vDvrkJkCdJg


----------



## Milkfloat (31 May 2015)

I never see stuff like this - it must be a London thing.


----------



## CopperCyclist (31 May 2015)

I note from the video on YouTube he says the driver was fined with a public order offence


----------



## glenn forger (31 May 2015)

What's that, sixty notes? Means nothing to someone as rich as Chris Moyles.


----------



## glenn forger (31 May 2015)

"I'll eat you for breakfast"

"What do you normally have for breakfast then?"

Lols.


----------



## Pale Rider (31 May 2015)

Confirms my belief the more often someone says they are going to assault you, the less likely they are to do it.

The guy who says very little is the one you have to watch.


----------



## Roadrider48 (31 May 2015)

Milkfloat said:


> I never see stuff like this - it must be a London thing.


From my experience London is pretty ok with drivers-that's not to say you don't get the odd dick.
We don't have to ride in the gutter, when will drivers get that?


----------



## Arrowfoot (31 May 2015)

He is aware of the cycle lane and deliberately did it to make a point.


----------



## MrPie (31 May 2015)

Was like a scene from a Guy Ritchie movie........get the kettle on Errol


----------



## glenn forger (31 May 2015)

No, it was well filmed with convincing dialogue and realistic characters.


----------



## outlash (31 May 2015)

Little man in a big car, check. Little man overreacting to cyclists' displeasure, check. Traffic held up while two grown men act like schoolchildren, check. Just another cyclecam film on Youtube. The only thing that's missing is the slow down of the 'incident'.


Tony.


----------



## MrPie (31 May 2015)

glenn forger said:


> No, it was well filmed with convincing dialogue and realistic characters.


I'll give you that one. Crackin jolly jape dark humour movies with some, er, interesting scripting. Do I look like a horti-farkin-culturist?


----------



## Drago (31 May 2015)

4 stiff fingers in the windpipe would have calmed him down.

Both driver and cyclist are embarrassing twots and both deserve to be knocked off for public order offences, not just the dwarf in the Range Rooney.


----------



## Pale Rider (31 May 2015)

Drago said:


> 4 stiff fingers in the windpipe would have calmed him down.
> 
> Both driver and cyclist are embarrassing twots and both deserve to be knocked off for public order offences, not just the dwarf in the Range Rooney.



Yes, I thought their conduct was equally reprehensible.

Hardly serious criminal behaviour, but it saddens me that so many people operate on a knife edge of civility.


----------



## Drago (31 May 2015)

What's wrong with with just shouting 'tw@t' in your mind and carrying on? Its all on video, so the bad driving can be dealt with later. Why risk being slotted or poked as well? It seems ridiculous that some cyclists carry cameras for safety reasons, then go out of their way to endanger themselves.


----------



## midlife (31 May 2015)

Quite liked the look of the blue bike at the end, didn't notice much else going on 

Shaun


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (31 May 2015)

Northern Ireland is a rather friendly place in comparison


----------



## theclaud (31 May 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Yes, I thought their conduct was equally reprehensible.



Equally? Deliberately threatening to run someone off the road with a car and then threatening to assault him is not more reprehensible than getting a bit sweary with someone who threatens you with a lethal weapon?


----------



## glenn forger (31 May 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Yes, I thought their conduct was equally reprehensible.



What an utterly stupid thing to say.


----------



## Drago (31 May 2015)

They both committed public order offences, so equally reprehensible. Just because the cyclist didn't initiate the incident doesn't make him any more righteous with his subsequent bucket mouth outburst and attempts to cajole the little feller into thumping him.


----------



## glenn forger (31 May 2015)

oh snap.


----------



## glenn forger (31 May 2015)

Drago said:


> They both committed public order offences, so equally reprehensible,



Would you agree that a copper who claims that shouting is equal to driving two tons of metal dangerously close to someone on a roundabout is as thick as mince?


----------



## Drago (31 May 2015)

I didn't see any coppers shouting, just a little guy with a serious inferiority problem and a cyclist doing his best to wind him up further to try and make himself look even more like the injured party.

I wont be speculating about hypothetical incidents just to please you Glennis.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (31 May 2015)

If I was the chap cycling the other way who got a mouthful of "there's a cycle lane" abuse and tried to calm things down, I would have taken the keys out of the ignition and phoned the police myself.


----------



## TheDoctor (31 May 2015)

Bring out the gimp?


----------



## paul2015 (31 May 2015)

I'm waiting for this to happen to me. As a motorcyclist as well as a cyclist Ive developed a habit of commanding the road around me with my positioning meaning traffic can only overtake me when I deem it to be safe. I don't tend to use cycle lanes or paths as in my eyes it can only cause problems. 
Cycle lanes in my opinion aren't wide enough and allow traffic to overtake too close. I find being at least 1m from the kerb is a good place to be. And kudos to the cyclist for keeping his cool. Personally I would have messed with this guys face if I was being spoke to like that


----------



## jnrmczip (31 May 2015)

The fact that instructors don't even explain the rules that cyclists are allowed on the road as much as cars doesn't help maybe they should start.


----------



## youngoldbloke (31 May 2015)

It's interesting that virtually the only place I get abuse is on a stretch with cycle lanes marked (not common in our neck of the woods - and completely unnecessary as this is on a stretch of wide wide road). The local council has just 'improved' the cycling infrastructure in a number of areas, redirecting cyclists onto new shared use paths, and constructing 'cyclist dismount' crossings. The abuse will no doubt now increase, as I won't be using the 'improvements', so thoughtfully (?) provided, no doubt much to the annoyance of some local council-tax paying drivers.


----------



## glenn forger (31 May 2015)

youngoldbloke said:


> It's interesting that virtually the only place I get abuse is on a stretch with cycle lanes marked (not common in our neck of the woods - and completely unnecessary as this is on a stretch of wide wide road). The local council has just 'improved' the cycling infrastructure in a number of areas, redirecting cyclists onto new shared use paths, and constructing 'cyclist dismount' crossings. The abuse will no doubt now increase, as I won't be using the 'improvements', so thoughtfully (?) provided, no doubt much to the annoyance of some local council-tax paying drivers.



We've got that in Norwich, they're putting a cycle lane in Tombland and the Norwich Cycling Campaign raised the issue of thicko drivers who think cycle lanes are mandatory. Like this idiot.


----------



## briantrumpet (31 May 2015)

glenn forger said:


> We've got that in Norwich, they're putting a cycle lane in Tombland and the Norwich Cycling Campaign raised the issue of thicko drivers who think cycle lanes are mandatory. Like this idiot.


I've raised this exact point with Devon County Council - the only places I regularly get abusive motorists is where a 'shared cycle path' (pavement with a bike painted on) runs by the side of the road. All it needs two or three signs saying "Cyclists may use the road" alongside, as so many drivers _genuinely_ think we're obliged to use these half-baked paths. DCC weren't interested, sadly, despite their enthusiasm for cycling, citing both budgetary pressures, and saying that such signs wouldn't be allowed as a permitted type of sign. Grrr.


----------



## glenn forger (31 May 2015)

http://road.cc/content/news/152934-...ho-threatened-kill-cyclist-fined-public-order


----------



## Brandane (31 May 2015)

[QUOTE 3722408, member: 45"]Forget Judge Judy, we should install Judge Drago as our resident judgementor.[/QUOTE]
He'll need to go on his vehicle recognition course first......



Drago said:


> the dwarf in the Range Rooney



It's worse than that, it's a Discovery. Driven by wannabe Range Rover owners without the cash.


----------



## CopperCyclist (31 May 2015)

glenn forger said:


> http://road.cc/content/news/152934-...ho-threatened-kill-cyclist-fined-public-order



Love their helpful 'description' of the cyclist that stopped...

"A second cyclist, not wearing Lycra, tries to calm the situation"


----------



## Pale Rider (31 May 2015)

CopperCyclist said:


> Love their helpful 'description' of the cyclist that stopped...
> 
> "A second cyclist, not wearing Lycra, tries to calm the situation"



It is obvious from the vid who is calming and who is shouting, but when describing an incident such as this a professional journalist will want to be certain his story makes it clear who he is saying did what.

Using the cyclist's clothing is as good a way of doing that as any.

There's no big legal risk to the publisher from such a trivial situation, but the calming cyclist might be a bit miffed if it was not made entirely clear he made no contribution to the general nastiness.


----------



## Hip Priest (31 May 2015)

A depressing video all round really. We all have disagreements in life, but to see two adults carrying on like that is pathetic. Embarrassing for all concerned.


----------



## Origamist (31 May 2015)

Hip Priest said:


> A depressing video all round really. We all have disagreements in life, but to see two adults carrying on like that is pathetic. Embarrassing for all concerned.



That's a bit harsh on the Good Samaritan cyclist who tries to calm things down. If you notice, he passes the camera cyclist at the start of the clip and returns...

That road has a lot of cyclists (a popular route to Richmond Park) and drivers. I've been beeped along there for riding on the road and not the shared path - which is crappy infrastructure, btw.

The pass by the Ka driver is poor at the RaB, but the Discovery driver executes a shitty overtake in the face of oncoming traffic with more than one cyclist ahead of him. He also seems to veer closer to the cyclist after braking.

The Discovery driver is a danger to other people when he drives, but far less so when gobbling off in a fitted, faux leather jacket, with an ear phone dangling limply in front of his crotch, and talking about his preference for munching a cyclist for his brekkie...


----------



## ufkacbln (31 May 2015)

The irony is that by abandoning his massive 4x4 several feet from the kerb he inconvenienced traffic in BOTH directions for several minutes..... a far greater and longer obstruction than the one he was bleating on about!


----------



## ufkacbln (31 May 2015)

Origamist said:


> The Discovery driver is a danger to other people when he drives, but far less so when gobbling off in a fitted, faux leather jacket, _*with an ear phone*_ dangling limply in front of his crotch, and talking about his preference for munching a cyclist for his brekkie...



Does this thread need moving to the "Helmet and Headphone" section?


----------



## paul2015 (31 May 2015)

Isn't there a law about ear phones and driving?


----------



## glenn forger (31 May 2015)

Possibly. Or some of the money spent on the road layout changes could be spent on posters that say "Cycle lanes aren't mandatory and are not recommended for faster riders. You dumbasses".


----------



## NormanD (31 May 2015)

By one one the chuckle brothers is getting a bit aggressive in his old age.


----------



## jhawk (31 May 2015)

Well, that was entertaining...


----------



## glenn forger (31 May 2015)

The best bit was when it all calmed down and catwoman was getting back in the car and someone laughed, dunno if it was the rider, but it was a proper snigger and it infuriated the gimp so he got out and shouted some more. I liked that bit.


----------



## glenn forger (31 May 2015)

Such a pantomime, men are such cocks sometimes, it's that time in a fight when it's died down and one party is stalking off and muttering and the other says "Mumble mumble your mum" and it all kicks off again.


----------



## NormanD (31 May 2015)

Instead of calling the police, I would have rang the fashion police, that MAMIL set up was terrible (Middle Aged Moron In Leather)


----------



## glenn forger (31 May 2015)




----------



## Origamist (31 May 2015)




----------



## slowmotion (1 Jun 2015)

I ride down Priory Lane most weekends, sometimes on the road and sometimes on the bike lane. The road is dead straight and it's not at all hard for cars to overtake. It looked pretty clear to me that the driver of the Discovery was trying to intimidate/punish the rider by cutting him up with a close pass at the mini-roundabout. I'm delighted that the rider waded in with maximum verbal aggression. The driver richly deserved it. What a nobber.


----------



## Mugshot (1 Jun 2015)

paul2015 said:


> And kudos to the cyclist for keeping his cool.


I'll be honest, I've seen cooler.


----------



## slowmotion (1 Jun 2015)

Mugshot said:


> I'll be honest, I've seen cooler.


----------



## Dayvo (1 Jun 2015)

It's Mike Gatting, isn't it!


----------



## jarlrmai (1 Jun 2015)

That leather jacket screams mid life crisis.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (1 Jun 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> That leather jacket screams mid life crisis.




If you too had a PP9 battery in your pocket connected to crocodile clips on your nipples, you'd be screaming as well.

GC


----------



## slowmotion (1 Jun 2015)

I thought it might have been George Galloway.


----------



## Markymark (1 Jun 2015)

slowmotion said:


> I thought it might have been George Galloway.


Steady on, this driver isn't that much of a c&%$


----------



## Falco Frank (1 Jun 2015)

Hopefully, the driver will do something decent like signing up for dignitas.


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Jun 2015)

Dayvo said:


> It's Mike Gatting, isn't it!



Many a true word said in jest.

I once spent a few hours at a cricket test match in the occasional company of Gatting.

Not the most pleasant man I've ever met, although his demeanour probably wasn't improved by consumption of the sponsor's booze.


----------



## Dayvo (1 Jun 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Many a true word said in jest.
> 
> I once spent a few hours at a cricket test match in the occasional company of Gatting.
> 
> Not the most pleasant man I've ever met, although his demeanour probably wasn't improved by consumption of the sponsor's booze.



Middlesex innit!


----------



## 50000tears (1 Jun 2015)

jnrmczip said:


> The fact that instructors don't even explain the rules that cyclists are allowed on the road as much as cars doesn't help maybe they should start.



A few months back I had an instructor shout out of the passenger window that I should be on the cycle path. The path in question was a horrible surface and with lots of intruding branches from hedges, so basically unrideable even if I had wanted to. Instructor in question was teaching at the time so was likely creating another cyclist hating driver. So even those who should know better don't always understand the Highway Code or choose not to follow it.


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Jun 2015)

jnrmczip said:


> The fact that instructors don't even explain the rules that cyclists are allowed on the road as much as cars doesn't help maybe they should start.


I had a driving instructor "explain" to me that as there was a cycle track, I was not allowed to use the road.

Shame he did not see the GoPro

Claimed I had not caught the driving school name and sent the video to every driving school I could find asking if they could explain their instructor's ignorance of the law.

Several polite replies stating that they had forwarded the video me to the school involved, forwarding me the details, and a couple explaining how to make a formal complaint


Eventually the driving school concerned replied stating that they would be addressing the issue

What was even more fun was asking whether the student who had been in the car at the time would also be told that the instructor had given him the wrong information

They did!

I saw the instructor around a few times over the next few weeks, and if looks could kill!


----------



## Dan B (1 Jun 2015)

I had (what i assume was) a driving instructor use her horn repeatedly at me and some friends when we were on the road in front of her. I drew alongside her when she was stopped and told her that if she drive like that on her test she'd be failed for it


----------



## Beebo (1 Jun 2015)

The Mail have named him as Jason Wells, who owns a chain of Cafe called Brew.
Wonder if his business will now suffer.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ous-row-middle-road-overtaking-manoeuvre.html

And he is an aussie!

Company info here.
http://brew-cafe.com/find-brew/


----------



## fatblokish (1 Jun 2015)

£10.50 for a burger? Shocking, and well worthy of a rant!


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (1 Jun 2015)

This one from the local press - a driver getting apoplectic with a cyclist who dared cycle down priory lane on the road and not on the 'suprisingly' inadequate shared path that runs along some of its route
LINK: http://www.richmondandtwickenhamtim...u___explosive_row_between_cyclist_and_driver/


----------



## uclown2002 (1 Jun 2015)

You're a bit late to the party! Already posted.


----------



## Drago (1 Jun 2015)

Short bloke? Bucket mouth? Cyclist trying to goad the oompa loompa into twatting him?


----------



## uclown2002 (1 Jun 2015)

Drago said:


> Short bloke? Bucket mouth? Cyclist trying to goad the oompa loompa into twatting him?


That's the one!


----------



## swansonj (1 Jun 2015)

Beebo said:


> The Mail have named him as Jason Wells, who owns a chain of Cafe called Brew.
> Wonder if his business will now suffer.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ous-row-middle-road-overtaking-manoeuvre.html
> 
> ...


Am I the only person who finds the honest abuse presented by Mr Wells in the story on the Mail website distinctly preferable and less pernicious than the thinly disguised abuse on display by the Mail themselves all the way down their right-hand side bar?


----------



## theclaud (1 Jun 2015)

swansonj said:


> Am I the only person who finds the honest abuse presented by Mr Wells in the story on the Mail website distinctly preferable and less pernicious than the thinly disguised abuse on display by the Mail themselves all the way down their right-hand side bar?



Can I just guess that I might agree with you without actually visiting the website?


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2015)

TwickenhamCyclist said:


> This one from the local press - a driver getting apoplectic with a cyclist who dared cycle down priory lane on the road and not on the 'suprisingly' inadequate shared path that runs along some of its route
> LINK: http://www.richmondandtwickenhamtim...u___explosive_row_between_cyclist_and_driver/


Like the pose with the meat cleaver though!


----------



## glenn forger (1 Jun 2015)

Mail comments:



> cyclists are like breast feeders in public


----------



## jarlrmai (1 Jun 2015)

they mean normal, natural and healthy?


----------



## glenn forger (1 Jun 2015)

Very NSFW for angry Australian's penis:

https://mobile.twitter.com/thejoyofenglish/status/605483739095961600

That's the first time I've ever written that sentence.


----------



## slowmotion (1 Jun 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Very NSFW for angry Australian's penis:
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/thejoyofenglish/status/605483739095961600
> 
> That's the first time I've ever written that sentence.


Maybe it got strangulated by his dangling earbuds?


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (1 Jun 2015)

I notice the chap in the op's chain of restaurants are licensed. I think when he applies for a license for his new branch of Brew in Kew the licensing officer should be aware of his behaviour towards others on the road - hardly the way one would expect a responsible licensee to behave


----------



## slowmotion (2 Jun 2015)

The real tragedy of this incident is that the Discovery driver could have taken the next right turn along Priory Lane and gone to the reception of The Priory Hospital, an extremely expensive private clinic that seeks to deal with various mental/obsessive/addictive issues. I imagine that Anger Management comes in at about a grand a day. Alas, It was only yards away as he left the scene. Oh dear.


----------



## bpsmith (2 Jun 2015)

Late into this one, so apologies if already asked, but does anyone think the initial bonkers response and language from the cyclist not have a significant affect on the drivers response?

We don't know what happened on lead up, in fairness, but the attitude of both parties is pretty shocking.

I totally agree that the driver deserves whatever backlash he gets, but an good element of it is cause and effect?


----------



## Markymark (2 Jun 2015)

I really hope he doesn't get any bad tripadvisor reviews for his cafes after this.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (2 Jun 2015)

bpsmith said:


> Late into this one, so apologies if already asked, but does anyone think the initial bonkers response and language from the cyclist not have a significant affect on the drivers response?
> 
> We don't know what happened on lead up, in fairness, but the attitude of both parties is pretty shocking.
> 
> I totally agree that the driver deserves whatever backlash he gets, but an good element of it is cause and effect?



The first thing the cyclist says is "Hey, come on", then the driver starts with "You f---ing a---hole blah blah cycle path"

If he doesn't want to be sworn at, he shouldn't start swearing at others.


----------



## bpsmith (2 Jun 2015)

ABikeCam said:


> The first thing the cyclist says is "Hey, come on", then the driver starts with "You f---ing a---hole blah blah cycle path"
> 
> If he doesn't want to be sworn at, he shouldn't start swearing at others.


I find it difficult to catch the initial bit properly on my phone. Cause and effect works both ways, so if driver started it then cyclist is likely to continue it in fairness. Cyclist then continues to goad driver and call him specific words?


----------



## bpsmith (2 Jun 2015)

[QUOTE 3725166, member: 9609"]from the video the over the top aggression by the discovery driver starts at 29seconds, at this point all the cyclist has quietly said is "hey come on" at 31 seconds in the 2½ tonne 4x4 appears to be used as a weapon against the cyclist - I am surprised the cyclist kept as calm as he did. I am even more surprised that the driver has been able to keep his drivers licence and liberty.[/QUOTE]
I am not arguing with the bit prior to the driver getting out of his blunted up road hog whatsoever and that's the bit that matters as far as safety is concerned. No question there.

I am referring to once the two parties are on foot.


----------



## bpsmith (2 Jun 2015)

[QUOTE 3725180, member: 45"]If you can't handle someone shouting at you (even when you've not done anything wrong) then are you really fit to drive a truck on the road?[/QUOTE]
I agree, but would say it applies to Any vehicle on the road, including bicycles. No question there.

I guess my gripe is in the number of videos posted, where the rider is generally in the right, but they then continue to goad the other road user until they get the obvious response.

I know a few people with cameras on their bicycle and they are sound people who don't react like that, so this doesn't apply to all quite clearly.

I just wonder if they would be acting the same without their camera on?

I would argue that the cyclist is more like to get punched after shouting deck me, deck me then, than if they had not. They wouldn't be in the wrong if the driver had done so, but would have certainly been seen as the reason why it happened? What gain would that have been?


----------



## jonny jeez (2 Jun 2015)

[QUOTE 3725187, member: 45"]He doesn't need this incident to spark bad reviews...

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restau...3616-Reviews-Brew-London_England.html#REVIEWS[/QUOTE]
Eh?


----------



## jonny jeez (2 Jun 2015)

[QUOTE 3725234, member: 9609"]I do know what you're saying, and it is easy to say the cyclist could have behaved better, however we have to bear in mind some one has just used a very large powerful vehicle in a very threatening way towards him, the driver then jumped out and started to behave in a very violent aggressive manner - I can understand if the cyclist acted a little out of character.

It is easy to conclude after viewing the video a few times in the comfort of our homes that the driver is a rather silly puny little man who probably couldn't fight his way out of a paper bag - but in the heat of the moment it would have appeared very differently, no guarantee that the driver may have not produced a weapon, or another thug appear from the passenger side, and it can be a huge mistake to assume little guys can't fight.[/QUOTE]
I have to agree.

In a situation like this my initial reaction is to try and stay calm...then...if I can see that this is useless (sometimes within a few milliseconds) I then want to escalate to disproportional violence....it solves very little but if I genuinly feel at risk, it seems to be the best way to get out of a situation. Thankfully this has happened only twice in my entire life.

Trouble is, that at this would have led to me being in the wrong as neither chap in the video seemed keen to actually escalate to violence and just wanted a good rant. If I was there and did blow my top, I would be typing this from remand, whilst little leather clad ranty chap continues to drive about the place, thinking he is right.

Perhaps, a good rant was all that was needed, shame it is all played out on you tube really.


----------



## mustang1 (2 Jun 2015)

Wells: you should be on the effing cycle path!
Biker: and you should be on the effing road!
Wells: you effing cxxt. I am on the effing road!
Biker: what's your problem, eff off then!
Well: wait what? I'm effing confused now! You effing cxxt you confused me. I'll eat you for breakfast effin confusing me!


----------



## glenn forger (2 Jun 2015)

Yeah, you can play dumb to take the wind out of their sails, so if they scream "I'll eat you for breakfast" say, in the same tone of voice as Nicholson in A Few Good Men; "I don't have a spoon!"

Then watch that little bearded face go blank as the cogs of his mind try to process what he just heard.


----------



## CopperCyclist (2 Jun 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Yeah, you can play dumb to take the wind out of their sails, so if they scream "I'll eat you for breakfast" say, in the same tone of voice as Nicholson in A Few Good Men; "I don't have a spoon!"
> 
> Then watch that little bearded face go blank as the cogs of his mind try to process what he just heard.



Saw something on TV once very similar - I believe it was a David Blaine interview - the US Street magician. He said that when he started out his approach sometimes got hostility on the streets when people didn't realise he was a performer, and became aggressive towards him. He said his way of dealing with this everytime was to spot absolute nonsense, such as "My fish has a red shirt - why?". He claimed it always worked for him, as the 'offender' instantly had their anger brought down as their higher brain functions had to kick in trying to make sense of what was said, and once past that moment they just either walked off thinking him to have mental health problems or showed concern. 

Not a technique I've ever seen used, but can see the logic. If a cycle cammer could try it, I'd love to see the result! (note - if it fails and you get beaten up anyway, it wasn't my idea!)


----------



## Arjimlad (2 Jun 2015)

This feisty little nutter is a danger to cyclists, no doubt, but posting a zoomed-in extract from one of his own tweeted pictures showing a reflection of his meat & 2 veg is highly questionable, in my view.


----------



## bpsmith (2 Jun 2015)

I personally believe that the only guy that ended up in a position to control this scenario, and actually change either parties opinion, was the fellow cyclist who did his best to calm them both. Either party would have listened to him and might have actually ended up with them thinking properly about their actions, if only he had a bit more of a chance to do so.

Result now being that neither side think they were wrong as all they remember is the argument.

No gain from the rant whatsoever.


----------



## Origamist (2 Jun 2015)

bpsmith said:


> I agree, but would say it applies to Any vehicle on the road, including bicycles. No question there.
> 
> I guess my gripe is in the number of videos posted, where the rider is generally in the right, but they then continue to goad the other road user until they get the obvious response.
> 
> ...


 
I've seen quite a few "road rage" incidents over the years (and have been involved in one) and the behavior you see in this video is hardly unusual - two people shouting,
swearing and threatening each other - camera or no camera.


----------



## Mugshot (2 Jun 2015)

CopperCyclist said:


> Saw something on TV once very similar - I believe it was a David Blaine interview - the US Street magician. He said that when he started out his approach sometimes got hostility on the streets when people didn't realise he was a performer, and became aggressive towards him. He said his way of dealing with this everytime was to spot absolute nonsense, such as "My fish has a red shirt - why?". He claimed it always worked for him, as the 'offender' instantly had their anger brought down as their higher brain functions had to kick in trying to make sense of what was said, and once past that moment they just either walked off thinking him to have mental health problems or showed concern.
> 
> Not a technique I've ever seen used, but can see the logic. If a cycle cammer could try it, I'd love to see the result! (note - if it fails and you get beaten up anyway, it wasn't my idea!)


I've heard this from from Derren Brown, although it's quite possible that Blaine said it as well. The example Brown said he had used when he was in a sticky situation was, "The wall outside my house is 3ft high." As you say he claims that it calms the situation as the other person tries to make sense of what you've said and why you've said it.


----------



## lesley_x (2 Jun 2015)

I can understand how thinking you're going to be run over could cause the adrenaline to get going. Fight or flight, and the cyclists response at that moment was fight. Not condoning it, he has reacted like a bit of a knob, but I'm saying that from my computer chair, not with a Land Rover Discovery up my bum. 

What I can't understand is why people have to be such jerks and we can't just live and let live. It's just very depressing.


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (2 Jun 2015)

The driver has made an apology:

“In response to a video of an incident I was involved in on the March 14, 2015, I would like to apologise for any offence caused.
“My behaviour was unacceptable and regardless of the situation, I shouldn’t react like that.
“I fully appreciate that cyclists have as much right to the road as any other road users.
“I will be making no further comment at this time.”

http://www.richmondandtwickenhamtim...r_sorry_____My_behaviour_was_unacceptable___/


----------



## glenn forger (2 Jun 2015)

"Regardless of the situation" 

"Even though I left a gnat's chuff of room between my two tons of metal and a vulnerable road user I was wrong to threaten to kill him for three minutes"


----------



## CopperCyclist (2 Jun 2015)

Mugshot said:


> I've heard this from from Derren Brown, although it's quite possible that Blaine said it as well. The example Brown said he had used when he was in a sticky situation was, "The wall outside my house is 3ft high." As you say he claims that it calms the situation as the other person tries to make sense of what you've said and why you've said it.



That's it! I stand corrected, Derren Brown it was!


----------



## benb (2 Jun 2015)

[QUOTE 3725511, member: 9609"]I don't quite get the reason for the close pass either[/QUOTE]

Because the driver is an incompetent bellend?


----------



## Markymark (2 Jun 2015)

TwickenhamCyclist said:


> The driver has made an apology:
> 
> “In response to a video of an incident I was involved in on the March 14, 2015, I would like to apologise for any offence caused.
> “My behaviour was unacceptable and regardless of the situation, I shouldn’t react like that.
> ...


I'm a little confused as to why he only chose to apologise once it became public and is getting a reaction? The incident was some weeks ago - plenty of time to apologise.


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Jun 2015)

0-markymark-0 said:


> I'm a little confused as to why he only chose to apologise once it became public and is getting a reaction? The incident was some weeks ago - plenty of time to apologise.



The apology is a matter of business expediency by the look of it.

It was made now probably because he has only just been identified by the newspaper.

In Monday's story in the paper, the driver is named was represented by a PR company who played a straight bat while they worked out what to do for the best for their client.

Next story is the apology.

The driver can't do a lot more to make amends, but I think the apology is devalued by the fact he is probably more concerned about possible adverse impact on his takings.


----------



## Bazzer (2 Jun 2015)

TwickenhamCyclist said:


> The driver has made an apology:
> 
> “In response to a video of an incident I was involved in on the March 14, 2015, I would like to apologise for any offence caused.
> “My behaviour was unacceptable and regardless of the situation, I shouldn’t react like that.
> ...



He would like to apologise for his disgraceful behaviour being shown to the world. 
If it wasn't for the video he couldn't have cared less.


----------



## Markymark (2 Jun 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> The apology is a matter of business expediency by the look of it.
> 
> It was made now probably because he has only just been identified by the newspaper.
> 
> ...


I wasn't really confused. The guy is a tw&t and not at all sorry. This is damage limitation and completely empty. He is only sorry he's been caught out.


----------



## Leodis (2 Jun 2015)

I think he needs to put pants on when taking feet selfies.. 

https://twitter.com/BrewWells/status/541679259606327296 

maggot.


----------



## Markymark (2 Jun 2015)

Leodis said:


> I think he needs to put pants on when taking feet selfies..
> 
> https://twitter.com/BrewWells/status/541679259606327296
> 
> maggot.


I think he needs a bigger car...


----------



## Mugshot (2 Jun 2015)

CopperCyclist said:


> That's it! I stand corrected, Derren Brown it was!


OT, I also like Browns way of stopping people sitting next to you on trains or buses etc, I don't know if you've heard it before but what he says is rather than pile a load of your stuff next to you to stop them sitting down you should keep the seat clear and smile at anybody approaching whilst patting the empty seat. Personally I can see it working.


----------



## Markymark (2 Jun 2015)

Mugshot said:


> OT, I also like Browns way of stopping people sitting next to you on trains or buses etc, I don't know if you've heard it before but what he says is rather than pile a load of your stuff next to you to stop them sitting down you should keep the seat clear and smile at anybody approaching whilst patting the empty seat. Personally I can see it working.


Trouble is the person who accepts the invite.


----------



## Mugshot (2 Jun 2015)

0-markymark-0 said:


> Trouble is the person who accepts the invite.


Then you've got a problem, maybe if you had a copy of The Watchtower in your hand too?


----------



## FastFlyer (2 Jun 2015)

Seems the cyclist lost his ability to speak he was crapping himself so much.

"I am legally alowuehhdhewffimscared"

No idea what I would have done...when he started to drive off but stopped again I think I'd have flown my bike at the car and make him think he hit me. But then I have a cheap bike.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jun 2015)

Mugshot said:


> OT, I also like Browns way of stopping people sitting next to you on trains or buses etc, I don't know if you've heard it before but what he says is rather than pile a load of your stuff next to you to stop them sitting down you should keep the seat clear and smile at anybody approaching whilst patting the empty seat. Personally I can see it working.


I always thought that originated with Billy Connelly.


----------



## MarkF (2 Jun 2015)

User3094 said:


> Have row with cyclist on camera ...... get stalked by complete strangers on the internet....
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/s...our-responsibilities-end.181162/#post-3725519



He's apologised, what do people want from him now?


----------



## Mugshot (2 Jun 2015)

raleighnut said:


> I always thought that originated with Billy Connelly.


Quite possibly, works for me either way


----------



## CopperCyclist (2 Jun 2015)

MarkF said:


> He's apologised, what do people want from him now?



An educating video where he talks through what he did wrong on the driving side of things, with a sorry section afterwards about "Why cyclists take primary" and "Section 163 of the highway code and what it means to you". 

That'll do it for me anyway.


----------



## Spinney (2 Jun 2015)

MarkF said:


> He's apologised, what do people want from him now?


Dashcam footage from his oversized penis-replacement vehicle for the next 6 months showing he has overtaken every cyclist he comes across with safety and consideration.


----------



## Leodis (2 Jun 2015)

MarkF said:


> He's apologised, what do people want from him now?



To not post feet selfies whilst naked on twatter?


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (2 Jun 2015)

MarkF said:


> He's apologised, what do people want from him now?



I think @Drago may want him nuked from space.


----------



## Origamist (2 Jun 2015)

MarkF said:


> He's apologised, what do people want from him now?


 
Free latte or espresso and eggs benedict at his cafés for all cyclists wearing garish lycra.


----------



## tightwad (2 Jun 2015)

Previous post refers to him shouting at commencement which is probably cos with his headphones in listening to a self esteem programme he was unable to gauge the volume of his grating voice. Anyone else notice his leather jacket had come apart at the seam right around his belly.


----------



## Hip Priest (2 Jun 2015)

He behaved like a complete w@nker and has suffered public humiliation as a result. He has now apologised and admitted he was wrong. Why do we need to completely destroy his life? Mob justice is horrible, however righteous you feel you are.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (2 Jun 2015)

His hollow-sounding apology only addresses his outburst when he confronted the cyclist, I'd have more respect for it if he apologised for the piss-poor driving that created the situation. I fear he still thinks he's a competent driver.

GC


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Jun 2015)

glasgowcyclist said:


> His hollow-sounding apology only addresses his outburst when he confronted the cyclist, I'd have more respect for it if he apologised for the piss-poor driving that created the situation. I fear he still thinks he's a competent driver.
> 
> GC



If the PR company is still on board, he would have been advised to be careful about the wording of the apology.

He's apologised for what he's already been done for - public disorder - so no risk there.

Admitting poor driving might, a cautious PR would tell him, invite further police action.


----------



## benb (2 Jun 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Admitting poor driving might, a cautious PR would tell him, invite further police action.



If the police were going to take action against the driving, they would have done so already. An apology for the driving doesn't add to the evidence already there that his driving was well sub-par.

IMO, his "apology" does him no credit, given that he's clearly only apologising to try and limit the damage caused. It's somewhat insincere.
I don't particularly want him to go out of business, lose his house, and spend his last years living rough on the street trading sexual favours for crack, but if that does happen it's his own fault.


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Jun 2015)

benb said:


> If the police were going to take action against the driving, they would have done so already. An apology for the driving doesn't add to the evidence already there that his driving was well sub-par.



Yes and no.

I agree it is vanishingly unlikely there will be any further prosecution.

But as a witness in the case, his admission of a driving offence - via an apology - could be used as evidence against him.

If the PR was doing his job, he would have advised the client not to admit any 'new' criminal offences.


----------



## bpsmith (2 Jun 2015)

Any acceptance of apology by the rider and subsequent apology back for the way he also spoke to the driver?


----------



## glenn forger (2 Jun 2015)

He hasn't apologised for the driving, it's a fake apology.


----------



## Falco Frank (2 Jun 2015)

So when all comes to all, toss bag is only prosecuted for a public offence order NOT his crass driving.

I'm not sure which is worse, the feeble profits-hit apology or the comments from some of the anti-cycling mob on the Daily Mail:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...us-row-middle-road-overtaking-manoeuvre.html#


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Jun 2015)

glenn forger said:


> He hasn't apologised for the driving, it's a fake apology.


The video doesn't suggest that his views on cyclists are just a temporary blip. He's just trying to save his business now.


----------



## jarlrmai (2 Jun 2015)

bpsmith said:


> Late into this one, so apologies if already asked, but does anyone think the initial bonkers response and language from the cyclist not have a significant affect on the drivers response?
> 
> We don't know what happened on lead up, in fairness, but the attitude of both parties is pretty shocking.
> 
> I totally agree that the driver deserves whatever backlash he gets, but an good element of it is cause and effect?



How about the "initial" bonkers use of a 2 tonne vehicle? Would that not have an impact on the cyclists response?


----------



## Falco Frank (2 Jun 2015)

3240Kg vehicle, or if we fancy Imperial: 3.6 Ton!


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Jun 2015)

It's true to say the cyclist started the verbals.

But all he said was: "Haay, come on."

I may well have said something similar.

The instant foul mouthed response suggests to me the driver was all but looking for a full-on confrontation.


----------



## martint235 (2 Jun 2015)

There has to be scope for us to take a Sunday London Ride to one of his cafes? Surely?


----------



## glenn forger (2 Jun 2015)

nsfw again:

https://vid.me/39fK


----------



## Hip Priest (2 Jun 2015)

Yeah! Maybe we could find out what school his kids go to! Grab your pitchforks!


----------



## Origamist (2 Jun 2015)

Falco Frank said:


> So when all comes to all, toss bag is onlthinkofthechildren public offence order NOT his crass driving.
> 
> I'm not sure which is worse, the feeble profits-hit apology or the comments from some of the anti-cycling mob on the Daily Mail:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...us-row-middle-road-overtaking-manoeuvre.html#



I see the Daily Mail has helpfully edited the clip so the initial overtake does not feature...


----------



## Origamist (2 Jun 2015)

Hip Priest said:


> Yeah! Maybe we could find out what school his kids go to! Grab your pitchforks!



I do have sympathy for his teenage kids. I can imagine they are getting a lot of flak at school. 

#willsomebodythinkofthechildren


----------



## glenn forger (2 Jun 2015)

Yeah, fining a bloke who lives in a £4m house £90 is a waste of time. He hit the rider with 2419k of metal, then threatened to kill him eleventy times. If the cops can't be bothered to do anything then fed up cyclists will, and I suspect it will cost him a lot more than a poxy £90.


----------



## yello (2 Jun 2015)

Origamist said:


> I do have sympathy for his teenage kids. I can imagine they are getting a lot of flak at school



Not daddy's finest hour was it?


----------



## Erudin (2 Jun 2015)

They should cast Jason Wells as a baddie in the next Mad Max movie.


----------



## J1888 (2 Jun 2015)

What a total and utter twonk Mr Wells is. Angry little man whose somewhat equivocal apology probably sums him up, the hobbit-footed pathetic excuse for a man.


----------



## J1888 (2 Jun 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> I agree it is vanishingly unlikely there will be any further prosecution.
> 
> ...



TBF, his 'PR' reps, seem to be two party birds https://twitter.com/samphirechicks - not exactly Edelman!


----------



## Dayvo (2 Jun 2015)

TwickenhamCyclist said:


> The driver has made an apology:
> 
> “In response to a video of an incident I was involved in on the March 14, 2015, I would like to apologise for any offence caused.
> “My behaviour was unacceptable and regardless of the situation, I shouldn’t react like that.
> ...



I bet he had his fingers crossed when he said it.


----------



## Dayvo (2 Jun 2015)

MarkF said:


> He's apologised, what do people want from him now?



A public sit-down:







then exiled to a penal colony in Australia.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jun 2015)

User3094 said:


> http://www.richmondandtwickenhamtim...r_sorry_____My_behaviour_was_unacceptable___/


89% of people who expressed an opinion DO NOT accept his apology. (You can vote)


----------



## martint235 (2 Jun 2015)

Dayvo said:


> A public sit-down:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is Australian. He's admitted a public order offence. Can't we deport him anyway?


----------



## jonny jeez (2 Jun 2015)

CopperCyclist said:


> Saw something on TV once very similar - I believe it was a David Blaine interview - the US Street magician. He said that when he started out his approach sometimes got hostility on the streets when people didn't realise he was a performer, and became aggressive towards him. He said his way of dealing with this everytime was to spot absolute nonsense, such as "My fish has a red shirt - why?". He claimed it always worked for him, as the 'offender' instantly had their anger brought down as their higher brain functions had to kick in trying to make sense of what was said, and once past that moment they just either walked off thinking him to have mental health problems or showed concern.
> 
> Not a technique I've ever seen used, but can see the logic. If a cycle cammer could try it, I'd love to see the result! (note - if it fails and you get beaten up anyway, it wasn't my idea!)


No such thing as a new idea. Newman setting the standard for conflict resolution way back in '81

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fWshVtIA63Q


----------



## Leodis (2 Jun 2015)

I am not sure what is more depressing this whole incident or the Daily Mail comments section. I do feel sorry for his family though but judging by some comments from his staff about his sexual harassment, bully mentality and coke habit I can't help but feel he has brought it all on himself.


----------



## jarlrmai (2 Jun 2015)

What a surprise the guy is a grade A nobber.


----------



## uclown2002 (2 Jun 2015)

Why do people bother to read the Daily Mail comment's section?


----------



## Leodis (2 Jun 2015)

uclown2002 said:


> Why do people bother to read the Daily Mail comment's section?



To feel intellectually superior?


----------



## Dayvo (2 Jun 2015)

uclown2002 said:


> Why do people bother to read the Daily Mail?



That's more appropriate.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2015)

User3094 said:


>


@Drago's new uniform?


----------



## Globalti (3 Jun 2015)

Just viewed this for the first time. The cyclist is as aggressive as the driver. Both need to grow up.


----------



## glenn forger (3 Jun 2015)

Globalti said:


> Just viewed this for the first time. The cyclist is as aggressive as the driver. Both need to grow up.



I missed the bit where the cyclist deliberately drove three tons of metal into someone?


----------



## Kbrook (3 Jun 2015)

Globalti said:


> Just viewed this for the first time. The cyclist is as aggressive as the driver. Both need to grow up.


Bollocks. Watch it again.


----------



## alvintc (3 Jun 2015)

I've got to agree, neither comes off in a good light.


----------



## J1888 (3 Jun 2015)

Globalti said:


> Just viewed this for the first time. The cyclist is as aggressive as the driver. Both need to grow up.



Really? The cyclist appears a bit of an eejit, but I guess I'd be riled up if someone had just tried to crush me too.

In terms of aggression, the poorly-endowed midget is by far the angrier of the two.


----------



## Origamist (3 Jun 2015)

alvintc said:


> I've got to agree, neither comes off in a good light.


 
You might expect a "heightened" response from someone who had just been hit by a Land Rover Discovery.


----------



## alvintc (3 Jun 2015)

Origamist said:


> You might expect a "heightened" response from someone who had just been hit by a Land Rover Discovery.



Everything I've read says the cyclist hit the car, not the other way round...


----------



## glenn forger (3 Jun 2015)

alvintc said:


> Everything I've read says the cyclist hit the car, not the other way round...



Perhaps you can show me where you read that? You mean The Mail, that edited out the collision?


----------



## J1888 (3 Jun 2015)

alvintc said:


> Everything I've read says the *cyclist hit the car*, not the other way round...



What, as in cycled into the car?


----------



## glenn forger (3 Jun 2015)

Have you watched the clip Alvin?


----------



## Origamist (3 Jun 2015)

alvintc said:


> Everything I've read says the cyclist hit the car, not the other way round...


 
The cyclist was interviewed by road.cc yesterday:



> The victim of road rage attack, who wants to be known only as Michael, told road.cc *Wells hit him with the Land Rover Discovery's wing mirror during the close overtake,* and says he is disappointed with the £90 fine. He also regrets his own anger during the four minute long expletive-laden argument caught on his bike-mounted camera. Since footage was released on Sunday the video has had almost 120,000 hits.


 


> "The last time [Wells] gets out he's angry because the mirror is bent right in, because he hit me with it. When he squeezed me for space I'm lucky I didn't hit the kerb and come off completely."


 
http://road.cc/content/news/153146-...river-apologises-while-cyclist-reveals-he-was


----------



## glenn forger (3 Jun 2015)

alvintc is another one from the Post-And-Run school.


----------



## glenn forger (3 Jun 2015)

What for?


----------



## glenn forger (3 Jun 2015)

I couldn't give a flying fark about small fines for public order offences.


----------



## glenn forger (3 Jun 2015)

About what?


----------



## glenn forger (3 Jun 2015)

What's he got to do with minor public order offences?


----------



## glenn forger (3 Jun 2015)

he wasn't charged with anything. Go away smeggers, you tedious shitty bum clown.


----------



## doog (3 Jun 2015)

User3094 said:


> Yes he was, that's why he got a £90 fine.
> 
> C'mon I'm trying to help you here!



Wasnt charged, just admitted it and got a fixed penalty notice......crazy system, should have been up before the court.


----------



## doog (3 Jun 2015)

User3094 said:


> Perhaps you could write to your MP too?



You seem confused


----------



## doog (3 Jun 2015)

User3094 said:


> About what?



The 'system'.


----------



## subaqua (3 Jun 2015)

User3094 said:


> How do we change it then?




apparently by moaning lots on the internet , to people who are actually doing stuff , in an attempt to get things sorted . 

I had a minor breakthrough in work , with the right people, and hopefully the results will be noticed on the road within 12 months .


----------



## subaqua (3 Jun 2015)

What is a sh!tty bum clown any way ? even urban dictionary doesn't have that


----------



## MiK1138 (3 Jun 2015)

MarkF said:


> He's apologised, what do people want from him now?


Free cake of course


----------



## subaqua (3 Jun 2015)

User3094 said:


> Did you post a picture of your bosses willy and get your colleagues to laugh at it? That seems to be way to do it around here.



nah



my boss is a cock full stop. I went to the Business Unit Manager yes he is the BUM !!


----------



## doog (3 Jun 2015)

User3094 said:


> How do we change it then?



bear with me, just about to get on my high horse



subaqua said:


> apparently by moaning lots on the internet , to people who are actually doing stuff , in an attempt to get things sorted .
> 
> I had a minor breakthrough in work , with the right people, and hopefully the results will be noticed on the road within 12 months .



You can change statute, thats enlightening.


----------



## J1888 (3 Jun 2015)

This thread has really started to blow hard


----------



## ufkacbln (3 Jun 2015)

glenn forger said:


> he wasn't charged with anything. Go away smeggers, you tedious shitty bum clown.



Reducio ad infantum


----------



## growingvegetables (3 Jun 2015)

CopperCyclist said:


> An educating video where he talks through what he did wrong on the driving side of things, with a sorry section afterwards about "Why cyclists take primary" and "Section 163 of the highway code and what it means to you".
> 
> That'll do it for me anyway.


And six weeks community service, serving as a volunteer on primary school bikeability training.


----------



## alvintc (3 Jun 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Have you watched the clip Alvin?





glenn forger said:


> alvintc is another one from the Post-And-Run school.



I did watch, but low sound (work & all that)... and by post and run you mean person who works? Bang to rights.

I stand corrected on the collision, however I still don't think *either* of them come across in a good light. Hell even in my recent hit and run with some fairly hefty injuries I didn't behave like the camwah guy...& I say that as someone who because of the H&R now has a camwah!


----------



## glenn forger (3 Jun 2015)

alvintc said:


> I did watch, but low sound (work & all that)... and by post and run you mean person who works? Bang to rights.



No no, I meant someone who burbles their random thoughts on a subject they know next to nothing about.


----------



## alvintc (3 Jun 2015)

My word, you really are a grade 'A' nobber! At least I can test the ignore function...


----------



## glenn forger (3 Jun 2015)

alvintc said:


> Everything I've read says the cyclist hit the car, not the other way round...



Can you say where you read that?


----------



## User16625 (3 Jun 2015)

MrPie said:


> Was like a scene from a Guy Ritchie movie........get the kettle on Errol



I agree. Cyclist should av stuck his head in the door:


----------



## theclaud (3 Jun 2015)

It may not come across well when viewed idly and at leisure on the interwebs, but in my view the cyclist made exactly the right call by going completely ballistic back at this horrible man. The driver was counting on being able to tyrannize the cyclist, and was clearly wrong-footed by being given as good as he got. I've said this before, but your mum was right about bullies - they are cowards, and the best strategy is to stand up to them. I've noticed that car drivers who abuse me are often terrified if I catch them at the lights and tap on the window, although as I don't look very big and scary I generally find calm psycho or blatant contempt modes more effective than throwing a mahoosive sweary wobbler. I'm saving that one up for a situation when it is really called for, like the one we are discussing.


----------



## martint235 (3 Jun 2015)

theclaud said:


> It may not come across well when viewed idly and and leisure on the interwebs, but in my view the cyclist made exactly the right call by going completely ballistic back at this horrible man. The driver was counting on being able to tyrannize the cyclist, and was clearly wrong-footed by being given as good as he got. I've said this before, but your mum was right about bullies - they are cowards, and the best strategy is to stand up to them. I've noticed that car drivers who abuse me are often terrified if I catch them at the lights and tap on the window, although as I don't look very big and scary I generally find calm psycho or blatant contempt modes more effective than throwing a mahoosive sweary wobbler. I'm saving that one up for a situation when it is really called for, like the one we are discussing.


I find that when I catch them up at lights, there's always something profoundly interesting directly in front of them that means they won't even look out of the side window. Because of this, I've found that putting my bike in the road in front of their car gives them something to look at while I continue tapping on the window asking ever so politely if they wouldn't mind stepping out of said vehicle for a quiet chat. It's still amazing how few of them will even wind down the window, very depressing.


----------



## theclaud (3 Jun 2015)

martint235 said:


> I find that when I catch them up at lights, there's always something profoundly interesting directly in front of them that means they won't even look out of the side window. Because of this, I've found that putting my bike in the road in front of their car gives them something to look at while I continue tapping on the window asking ever so politely if they wouldn't mind stepping out of said vehicle for a quiet chat. It's still amazing how few of them will even wind down the window, very depressing.


If ever you do decide to throw a mahoosive sweary wobbler, _please _catch it on camera.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jun 2015)

theclaud said:


> If ever you do decide to throw a mahoosive sweary wobbler, _please _catch it on camera.




He did once catch on camera a tiny sweary midget......


----------



## martint235 (3 Jun 2015)

theclaud said:


> If ever you do decide to throw a mahoosive sweary wobbler, _please _catch it on camera.


I took my camera off (if anyone wants a camera let me know). I only used it to calm me down, the reasoning being "I don't need to get upset I'll just report them". However the police never did anything so I just went back to the quiet chat idea. Very upsetting when no one wants to talk. I put it down to them feeling very bad about endangering me.


----------



## martint235 (3 Jun 2015)

ianrauk said:


> He did once catch on camera a tiny sweary midget......


Oh yes. He was a yob on a bike though.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jun 2015)

martint235 said:


> I took my camera off (if anyone wants a camera let me know). I only used it to calm me down, the reasoning being "I don't need to get upset I'll just report them". However the police never did anything so I just went back to the quiet chat idea. Very upsetting when no one wants to talk. I put it down to them feeling very bad about endangering me.




That, and you're 7 foot tall..and 2 feet wide at the ears...


----------



## subaqua (3 Jun 2015)

doog said:


> bear with me, just about to get on my high horse
> 
> 
> 
> You can change statute, thats enlightening.


 I can do something about vehicles and type , but not waste disposal skips. Which are NOT construction vehicles despite the protestations of those who need to go back on moderation. Sadly I can't do anything about nobbers in fiddle panzers with really tiny willies. 
But I have made approaches to my MP , who although is a twat , might be able to do something. The fixed penalty is a lazy cop out , had the Met ( or Surrey) been bothered they could have pressed for more . However I don't spit a dummy .


----------



## subaqua (3 Jun 2015)

theclaud said:


> It may not come across well when viewed idly and and leisure on the interwebs, but in my view the cyclist made exactly the right call by going completely ballistic back at this horrible man. The driver was counting on being able to tyrannize the cyclist, and was clearly wrong-footed by being given as good as he got. I've said this before, but your mum was right about bullies - they are cowards, and the best strategy is to stand up to them. I've noticed that car drivers who abuse me are often terrified if I catch them at the lights and tap on the window, although as I don't look very big and scary I generally find calm psycho or blatant contempt modes more effective than throwing a mahoosive sweary wobbler. I'm saving that one up for a situation when it is really called for, like the one we are discussing.


I have never met you , but you scare me ! So gawd elp those that do cross you. 


Cracking post though, and the police rarely do anything if you do react as nature intended


----------



## theclaud (3 Jun 2015)

subaqua said:


> I have never met you , but you scare me !


----------



## subaqua (3 Jun 2015)

theclaud said:


>



Giggles like a schoolboy . Or is that nervous laughter :-)


----------



## jonny jeez (4 Jun 2015)

I've just watched the vid for the first time with sound and I have to say that I really feel for the cyclist.

Forget the fact that he is a cyclist and of course I am too, as a human being he was clearly very scared and totally beside himself with fear and anger at the way he had been treated.

I am amazed this didn't escalate and think the rider handled it as well as any of us (if not a whole lot better) could manage.

Props to the fella on the receiving end of that kind of threat, I think he showed genuine (not Hollywood) courage. The swearing , shouting and gesticulation was a mere distraction caused by fear, disbelief and a massive surge of adrenalin .


----------



## jonny jeez (4 Jun 2015)

martint235 said:


> I find that when I catch them up at lights, there's always something profoundly interesting directly in front of them that means they won't even look out of the side window. Because of this, I've found that putting my bike in the road in front of their car gives them something to look at while I continue tapping on the window asking ever so politely if they wouldn't mind stepping out of said vehicle for a quiet chat. It's still amazing how few of them will even wind down the window, very depressing.


Long time ago when I lived and worked in blackheath, my boss ( a tiny fella) was cut up in traffic and jumped out at the lights for a "chat". The guy in the offending car sat staring at him and refused to get out. He was in his late 50s I would guess. My boss got increasingly brave as the fella refused to budge and his insults and invitations to "come and av a go" reached Oasis proportions. Finally the fella in the offending car pointed across the street at a copper stood on the pavement and raised the tip of a huge knife up and tapped the very bottom of his own window with it....winked and drove off.


----------



## jonny jeez (4 Jun 2015)

User said:


> Sounds like he met Kenneth Noye.


Or a Richardson .

My best mate at school used to work as a bottle boy at the George in old Bexley, one of the regulars insisted on buying him a pint ever Saturday night.

A decade later he recognised him as Kenny Noye...it's all goin off in sarf London


----------



## glenn forger (5 Jun 2015)

> *After one cyclist failed to use the right lane and ended up in an altercation with a Land Rover driver*



http://www.unilad.co.uk/articles/dr...ist-sees-coffee-shops-trolled-on-tripadvisor/

FFS.


----------



## slowmotion (5 Jun 2015)

glenn forger said:


> http://www.unilad.co.uk/articles/dr...ist-sees-coffee-shops-trolled-on-tripadvisor/
> 
> FFS.


 Yes, it does appear that there is still some work to be done.


----------



## J1888 (5 Jun 2015)

glenn forger said:


> http://www.unilad.co.uk/articles/dr...ist-sees-coffee-shops-trolled-on-tripadvisor/
> 
> FFS.



I think the website it's posted on tells its own story.

Spotty, frustrated onanists


----------



## yello (5 Jun 2015)

'giving money to ISIS'.... that made me chuckle.


----------



## Gixxerman (5 Jun 2015)

glenn forger said:


> http://www.unilad.co.uk/articles/dr...ist-sees-coffee-shops-trolled-on-tripadvisor/
> FFS.


I have made a few comments but gave up in the end as it is like trying to teach an ape to play chess - futile and frustrating. Some people's ignorance levels are simply amazing.


----------



## glenn forger (5 Jun 2015)

and again, The Sun:


----------



## MisterStan (5 Jun 2015)

glenn forger said:


> and again, The Sun:


Whose column is that?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (5 Jun 2015)

glenn forger said:


> and again, The Sun:



Don't take the click-bait!


GC


----------



## glenn forger (5 Jun 2015)

Dunno, sorry. Is it that awful woman off Loose Women? Some bellend anyway.


----------



## glenn forger (5 Jun 2015)

Who writes a gobshite column for The Sun now? Is it that Katie creature?


----------



## glenn forger (5 Jun 2015)

Oh, it's Rod Liddle.


----------



## benb (5 Jun 2015)

For a clearly intelligent person, Rod Liddle is almost always breathtakingly stupid.
Almost as though it's deliberate.


----------



## youngoldbloke (5 Jun 2015)

I despair.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (5 Jun 2015)

benb said:


> For a clearly intelligent person, ...








GC


----------



## glenn forger (5 Jun 2015)

Liddle's the one who posted foul racist stuff on a footie fan forum then came out with the classic "I must have been hacked".


----------



## glasgowcyclist (5 Jun 2015)

Thanks, I'd never heard of him.

GC


----------



## benb (5 Jun 2015)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Thanks, I'd never heard of him.
> 
> GC



Lucky you.


----------



## J1888 (5 Jun 2015)

He's he not also a domestic abuser? Sums up what type of 'man' he is.


----------



## J1888 (5 Jun 2015)

I wouldn't pay the guy much regard - can't believe I'm wasting two posts on the waste of spunk.

He'd shite his breeks if you offered him a square go


----------



## glenn forger (6 Jun 2015)

*Why I don't use Priory Lane bike path.....*


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQ606qPyFCw&feature=youtu.be


Blimey that's bad, I lost count at five junctions you have to cross plus the entrance to The Priory which is hooded by massive high walls to keep cocaine addicts in.


----------



## User10571 (6 Jun 2015)

glenn forger said:


> *Why I don't use Priory Lane bike path.....*
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQ606qPyFCw&feature=youtu.be
> ...



Don't be so scathing, if you can help it, of the cocaine addicts.
If they're in there, it is likely because they want to sort out their lives - or someone else wants to on their behalf.
Is yours crystal?
People. 
Glass houses.
Casting stones.


----------



## glenn forger (6 Jun 2015)

Any scathocity is in your imagination.


----------



## User10571 (6 Jun 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Any scathocity is in your imagination.


Eh?
Scathocity.
What is that, please?


----------



## Dan B (6 Jun 2015)

User10571 said:


> Eh?
> Scathocity.
> What is that, please?


He means scathitude


----------



## User10571 (6 Jun 2015)

Dan B said:


> He means scathitude


Sorry .
No wiser.
???


----------



## jarlrmai (6 Jun 2015)

look at the 1st 5 letters of the 4th word in your original post


----------



## slowmotion (6 Jun 2015)

I use that bike path a fair bit. It's perfectly OK if it's not crowded and if you don't go bombing across the junctions. The rider who filmed the clip was going at a fair lick so he'd have been better off on the road......which is the point he was trying to make anyway.


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Jun 2015)

Although never formalised, there used to be a useful "Code of Conduct" for cyclists from the DfT that was issued in 2004

It stated that:



> Ride at a sensible speed for the situation and ensure you can stop in time. As a general rule, if you want to cycle quickly, say in excess of 18 mph/30 kph, then you should be riding on the road.



It was a useful document to wave..... 

There was a " discussion" in the pub one night when I was asked why I did not use a particular cycle path, the driver was a "professional" so he knew that I should be using it.

Bring up PDF on phone, show the "professional" driver and express your concern that he is unaware of the DfT guidelines.

Works wonderfully as "evidence"(just forget to mention it was never formally introduced)

The link is here


----------



## benborp (7 Jun 2015)

glenn forger said:


> *Why I don't use Priory Lane bike path.....*
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQ606qPyFCw&feature=youtu.be
> ...




So that shared use path is actually designed such that cyclists are meant to ride across roundabouts the wrong way? Wow.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> Although never formalised, there used to be a useful "Code of Conduct" for cyclists from the DfT that was issued in 2004
> 
> It stated that:
> 
> ...



A bit like a piece of the Highway Code?


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Jun 2015)

classic33 said:


> A bit like a piece of the Highway Code?



At the time of publication as part of the Local Transport Notes, it was heading that way


----------



## User10571 (7 Jun 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> look at the 1st 5 letters of the 4th word in your original post


Each day I learn something new, is a good day.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Jun 2015)

benborp said:


> So that shared use path is actually designed such that cyclists are meant to ride across roundabouts the wrong way? Wow.


 The junctions where cyclists have to give way are clearly marked on the path surface. If you ignore them you are likely to get hurt. Your choice.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Jun 2015)

[QUOTE 3734961, member: 45"]Haven't the designers chosen to put the cyclists in conflict with traffic though, rather than going (more safely) with the flow?[/QUOTE]
That depends what you mean by "conflict". If I choose to step out into the road from the pavement when a car is passing, that's stupid. I don't blame the designer of the pavement.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Jun 2015)

[QUOTE 3734975, member: 45"]Creating a situation where cyclists are required to take more care than more sensible alternative layouts is ridiculous.[/QUOTE]
I agree. I was just suggesting that the cyclist who posted the clip was taking stupid risks to show how dangerous the bike lane is.


----------



## glenn forger (8 Jun 2015)

and he changes gear way too much.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Jun 2015)

glenn forger said:


> and he changes gear way too much.


 The indexing is pretty good though.


----------



## glenn forger (8 Jun 2015)

Bar End Shifters ftw.


----------



## Lonestar (11 Jul 2015)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ket-coffee-shops-offer-cycling-workshops.html

Not sure why I found this but I wouldn't want to use this yobs coffee shops.Sorry if it's already been posted already in this 19 page thread.The driving is unacceptable also.


----------



## jarlrmai (11 Jul 2015)

I refuse to click on DM links, what's the story?


----------



## Milkfloat (11 Jul 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> I refuse to click on DM links, what's the story?



Very old.


----------

